# Positive induction stories



## Danielle91xx (Feb 23, 2021)

Hiya
Currently 13 weeks told due to diabetes I will be induced 37-38 weeks which I did guess but did not know if this was set in stone (seems it is) does anyone have any positive induction stories? I have gone from not being anxious about birth to now being really anxious. 
Thank you


----------



## Inka (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi @Danielle91xx Don't be anxious. Induction is just another way that we and our babies are cared for. See it like that - a precaution.

With birth, nothing is set in stone. You can refuse if you want. You don’t even have to give birth in hospital. But the vast majority of mums with diabetes do accept induction as the precaution I mentioned above.

I had an induction and although it took a long time, I gave birth naturally and was up and about as soon as I was on the ward. I incorporated the induction into my Birth Plan and so could put my preferences about it there and have control over it.

You might go into labour by yourself anyway. Your consultant might also consider an induction at 38/39 weeks rather than 37/38. Take things as they come and read lots.

Remember you’re in control - just like with a non-diabetic pregnancy. Ask questions and advocate for what you want. Even if you’re induced you can have an active birth and move around like normal. 

Do you have any particular worries about it?


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't think anything is set in stone when it comes to giving birth, things can change so you have to be flexible so you can have a positive experience. I have 5 grandchildren 4 of whom were delivered by C-section for various reasons, 2 were premature with birth weight of only 4lbs but everything was fine. 
Hopefully when the time comes for you, you can have support there, I know the hospitals have had to put measures in place to make sure everything is safe.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 24, 2021)

A perfectly healthy granddaughter needed inducing for her 2nd, in late 2019 cos she was well overdue by then.  It was a very slow process after that - but he eventually deigned to make his entrance, and everything was and is fine.

His grandma, our elder daughter, had 3 caesarians, second 2 planned LOL - cos for whatever reason she has an extra small pelvis.  She's perfectly healthy too.

Bit earlier delivery for mums with diabetes but that's because if it all goes base over apex in the late stages of pregnancy, which it can - it needs to be sorted extra PDQ for both your sakes, so they'd rather plan for you to deliver before that has a chance of happening and try and make it all a panic free experience both for you and them.

Our Sammie just had oral drugs to do it - so hopefully that's the norm these days.


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 24, 2021)

Danielle91xx said:


> Hiya
> Currently 13 weeks told due to diabetes I will be induced 37-38 weeks which I did guess but did not know if this was set in stone (seems it is) does anyone have any positive induction stories? I have gone from not being anxious about birth to now being really anxious.
> Thank you


I was induced at 37 weeks and was much easier and relaxed birth than my 2nd natural labour. As everything is planned ahead it all went smoothly and was pain relief if and when i wanted unlike my 2nd that was pretty short and unexpected and too late for pain relief.


----------

